# Venison Brats, snack sticks, and bologna



## andy riley (Nov 19, 2015)

snack sticks and brats 001.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Nov 19, 2015






I made these Wisconsin style brats Monday from a recipe I found on here by Nepas. They are awesome. Natural hog casings.













snack sticks and brats 002.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Nov 19, 2015






Here's a smoker shot with the amnps going with apple dust. In the back is a roll of Bologna.













snack sticks and brats 003.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Nov 19, 2015






Here's a shot of the bologna cut.













snack sticks and brats 004.JPG



__ andy riley
__ Nov 19, 2015






And a cut shot of the sticks.

I used a seasoning mix from a company named Con Yeager Spice Co and it was called Dutch Country Sweet bologna #780. Everyone who has tasted it loves it. I use my co workers as guinnea pigs and they say it's the best yet. It's not exactly Lebanon, but it's close.

I made a 6lb batch and used 4lb of venison to 2lb of 73/27 ground beef,2 cups of the seasoning with 1/2cup of soy protein binder, 2cups approx. brown sugar, and a tsp per lb of ECA,1 1/2 tsp of cure #1, and a cup of water. This is a pretty easy way to make sticks and bologna. I stuffed into 21mm collagen for the sticks and a collagen middle18"L for the bologna.


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 19, 2015)

That all looks really good! What makes them Wisconsin style brats, just curious? To me a brat is a brat. I am not very cultured in brat types.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 19, 2015)

All looks Great, Andy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mighty Tasty!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't go wrong following NEPAS on those Brats!!!

Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 19, 2015)

Fantabulous looking brats and sticks!

The bologna has me interested!  Care to share a little about it?


----------



## andy riley (Nov 19, 2015)

4pogo7, I'm not 100% sure what makes them Wisconsin versus say a German Brat, but I'm guessing it's some of the spices. I've read that to prepare brats Sheyboygan style, you simmer them in beer after grilling.

Thanks bear. I'm soon going to make some of your dried chipped venison. I'm down to three packs from last time I made it. Don't even want to think about running out of that.

Cranky, We have a city here in PA named Lebanon. They make a signature style of bologna, called "Lebanon Bologna".  I think it's usually a fermented bologna. It has a very distinctive taste, often described as having a tang. We have several major companies that make it two being Baums, and Seltzers. There's two varieties, sweet and unsweetened. A lot of deer processors here make a bologna that is similar, some more like a summer sausage or salami, and some more like "Lebanon style". I lived in Houston for 5 years back in the mid "80's and I don't think you can get it in Texas. At least it wouldn't be commonly found, although, you may be able to find it online now. It's very good.  You might want to try to make some sometime.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy Riley said:


> 4pogo7, I'm not 100% sure what makes them Wisconsin versus say a German Brat, but I'm guessing it's some of the spices. I've read that to prepare brats Sheyboygan style, you simmer them in beer after grilling.
> 
> Thanks bear. I'm soon going to make some of your dried chipped venison. I'm down to three packs from last time I made it. Don't even want to think about running out of that.
> 
> Cranky, We have a city here in PA named Lebanon. They make a signature style of bologna, called "Lebanon Bologna".  I think it's usually a fermented bologna. It has a very distinctive taste, often described as having a tang. We have several major companies that make it two being Baums, and Seltzers. There's two varieties, sweet and unsweetened. A lot of deer processors here make a bologna that is similar, some more like a summer sausage or salami, and some more like "Lebanon style". I lived in Houston for 5 years back in the mid "80's and I don't think you can get it in Texas. At least it wouldn't be commonly found, although, you may be able to find it online now. It's very good.  You might want to try to make some sometime.


Yup---I hate to run out of "Venison Dried Beef" too!!

And I was practically weaned on Lebanon Bologna & cheese Sammies in my Elementary School Lunch box.

Haven't been down your way in years----I got a lot of my Cabinetmaking Machines in York, at "Wilke".

Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 20, 2015)

Andy Riley said:


> 4pogo7, I'm not 100% sure what makes them Wisconsin versus say a German Brat, but I'm guessing it's some of the spices. I've read that to prepare brats Sheyboygan style, you simmer them in beer after grilling.
> 
> Thanks bear. I'm soon going to make some of your dried chipped venison. I'm down to three packs from last time I made it. Don't even want to think about running out of that.
> 
> Cranky, We have a city here in PA named Lebanon. They make a signature style of bologna, called "Lebanon Bologna".  I think it's usually a fermented bologna. It has a very distinctive taste, often described as having a tang. We have several major companies that make it two being Baums, and Seltzers. There's two varieties, sweet and unsweetened. A lot of deer processors here make a bologna that is similar, some more like a summer sausage or salami, and some more like "Lebanon style". I lived in Houston for 5 years back in the mid "80's and I don't think you can get it in Texas. At least it wouldn't be commonly found, although, you may be able to find it online now. It's very good.  You might want to try to make some sometime.



Well, I've been to Lebanon, Tennessee, but not PA.  I'll see if I can find a recipe out there for it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 20, 2015)

Like Andy said, and it's been around PA for awhile now:
[h2]*Origin*[/h2]
*Lebanon bologna was developed in the 19th century by the Pennsylvania Dutch  of Lebanon County, Pennsylvania, reflecting the slow-cured and smoked sausage traditions of northern Europe. Still produced primarily in that area, it is nowadays available in markets throughout the United States and typically served as a cold cut  as well as an appetizer. Four versions include original, sweet, double smoked, and honey smoked.*

And We who are Pennsylvania Dutch Salute You!!

Bear


----------

